# what treats for my puppy?



## el-clark (Oct 7, 2013)

I am a bit confused by the sheer amount of options of treats for my puppy  I wondered what you all recommend to use as treats for training? How many varieties should I have, want him to have a variety but don't want it to get silly that he needs a whole cupboard to himself!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

When Molly was a puppy I just used her kibble as treats. She didn't mind it at all. If you give them too much stuff when they are so young it can upset their tummy's. As she got older I would use dried liver treats she loved that stuff.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

And some of those treats are really high calorie. Started with their kibble just like Molly then found small ones like little stars so they don't get too much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Our trainer taught us that the type of treat was not so important as the size. You need to give microscopic treats for training, they'll work way harder for them for some reason. Something that breaks easily into tiny bits' like the freeze dried liver is a good bet.


----------



## el-clark (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks guys, I'll go with using his kibble but like the tip about using very small bits, that's interesting!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Good call going with your pup's kibble to begin with - just be careful not to give too much extra over the day. We had a few little pots (old film cases are excellent if you can get hold of them, as they are air tight and make a wonderful rattle if you shake them - your pup soon learns to come running!) that we kept around the house with kibble in - one in the kitchen, one by the back door, one in the living room.... that way there are always some treats to hand to reward good behaviour with.
Frozen peas, bits of cubed apple or slithers of raw carrot are also good low fat healthy treats.


----------

